# ECU tuning



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

They are not similar at all.

Also although the opel ECMs are Bosch the North American ECMs are a whole different beast and will not be tuneable by Euros. Not without special work anyway. 

GM no longer uses Bosch ECMs, including for the gen 2 diesel.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

I thought it wasn't going to be that easy.

I can't be without a car for the time it takes to mail an ECU across the pond, have them flash it, and then the post it back to me. That, and God-forbid either the USPS or the Royal Mail loses it, so I'd be using and demanding Fed-Ex for the shipping ($$$). I had thought of the idea of trying to pick up a spare ECU from a salvage yard, but they pointed out that for the security system they would have to have both ECUs so they could "clone" mine and then upload the tune to the spare ECU to leave my original as stock tuning.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Barry Allen said:


> I thought it wasn't going to be that easy.
> 
> I can't be without a car for the time it takes to mail an ECU across the pond, have them flash it, and then the post it back to me. That, and God-forbid either the USPS or the Royal Mail loses it, so I'd be using and demanding Fed-Ex for the shipping ($$$). I had thought of the idea of trying to pick up a spare ECU from a salvage yard, but they pointed out that for the security system they would have to have both ECUs so they could "clone" mine and then upload the tune to the spare ECU to leave my original as stock tuning.


You can program and read the Gen 2 over OBD2. There is no need to remove the ECM.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Snipesy said:


> You can program and read the Gen 2 over OBD2. There is no need to remove the ECM.


Sure, but I think their concern with that is the same as some tuners here in the USA allegedly working on a Gen2 release: the inability to "lock" the tune to individual VINs. The one thing tuners don't want is a group of people buying one tuning box, one tune, and then being able to upload it to unlimited vehicles. They want that ECU tune to be locked to a VIN.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Barry Allen said:


> Sure, but I think their concern with that is the same as some tuners here in the USA allegedly working on a Gen2 release: the inability to "lock" the tune to individual VINs. The one thing tuners don't want is a group of people buying one tuning box, one tune, and then being able to upload it to unlimited vehicles. They want that ECU tune to be locked to a VIN.


That’s just how Euros do things. Has nothing to do with VIN locking.


----------

